# What species are easiest to breed



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

One that produce a lot of frys in short times. Other than convicts. I want to raise feeders for my Ps.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

guppies.mollies


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

livebearers like guppies, mollies and platies are not even close to being worth the effort tho. It takes 4+ months of growing before the fry hit 1 inch, and separating the babies from the parents (which you HAVE to do, cuz parents voraciously eat their own young) is a total pain in the ass.

Maybe jack dempseys or some other common south/central american cichlid has an acceptable breeding level.
I don't think your gonna get anything remotely close to being as frequent and easy to breed as convicts, tho...


----------



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

How about comets? Are they fast breeders?


----------



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

The thing about convicts is that my P. nats are afraid of them. My p's are still 2" long though...I dunno when theyre larger.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

if you just feed the cons to the p's while the cons are *tiny*, that shouldn't be a problem.

Anyway its your fault u got natts









I have no experience with breeding non-cichlid egglayers, cant say about comets, etc


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

Comets are fast breeders. Just warm water for 1 month and cool water for 1 weeks and they start breeding. Rest for 1 month and start again. But watch out, they eat their own eggs. I use an light grate to keep them from eating the eggs that drop through it.


----------



## yonderway (Apr 28, 2003)

One good trick for keeping egg scatterers from eating their eggs is putting one or two layers of marbles at the bottom of the tank.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RedShoal said:


> Comets are fast breeders. Just warm water for 1 month and cool water for 1 weeks and they start breeding. Rest for 1 month and start again. But watch out, they eat their own eggs. I use an light grate to keep them from eating the eggs that drop through it.


 intersting thanks rs.


----------

